# Infiltrating my Overseed



## gkeller8 (Sep 8, 2020)

Overseed on 9/23. Spot seeded some bare spots this morning before a rain shower and noticed GAZILLIONS of these little fellas. Any idea or advice on how to rid of it? Thanks in advance!


----------

